# BYU Professor Dr. Ted Lyon



## JM (Mar 17, 2008)

Interesting insight into the wired world of Mormonism. 



> BYU Professor Dr. Ted Lyon has served as an LDS (Mormon) mission president in Chile. He has also served as the president of the Chile Missionary Training Center. He is currently serving as Temple President in the Santiago Chile LDS Temple. In this interveiw, Dr. Lyon discusses some of the painful lessons learned from LDS missionary work in Latin America in the 20th century.
> 
> A former mission president to the Chile mission, BYU Professor Dr. Ted Lyon, has gone on camera and quite candidly talked about the completely dishonest practices of the church in that mission.
> 
> ...



The Mormon Curtain - Ex-Mormon And Ex-Mormonism Blog

More on Youtube.


----------

